# I got a Razr Maxx HD.. any questions?



## afmracer6

I got a razr maxx hd last night. so far its good. its like my old razr with a great screen. feels premium. seems like it will be a keeper.
i have a gs3 also. i like the stock feel of the razr hd better than touchwiz.
ill report on battery life if i can ever get it to die.

let me know if anyone has questions about the device or software.


----------



## recDNA

Can you get shortcuts to work?

Did you get an sd card? If not does buying one serve any purpose?

Have you figured out any way to get a 1 x 1 photo widget that connects to gallery to see the full sized photo. I'm used to that feature in AOSP.

Thanks.


----------



## fakiesk8r333

Ik reviewers are saying the camera is pretty terrible but how's it been for you so far? I have an gnex now so if you had any experience with that phone a comparison between them would be great.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## geoff5093

fakiesk8r333 said:


> Ik reviewers are saying the camera is pretty terrible but how's it been for you so far? I have an gnex now so if you had any experience with that phone a comparison between them would be great.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I love everything about the phone except for the camera, it really is horrible. I took several photos yesterday in bright and low light, using both HDR and single shot mode set at 8MP and the images were incredible unsharp, low contrast, and lacking and pop. It's a shame because everything else is spot on with the MAXX HD.


----------



## Damented

how long has this phone been out? I was looking to trade it for my S3 and someone who wants to trade says they've had it for almost a month now. 
I keep asking them if they sure it was the HD..lol


----------



## recDNA

Only a week at vzw.


----------



## darkpark

I'm not camera expert/buff, but to me the color, contrast, etc... is about the same between the galaxy nexus and the razr hd, but the razr is noticeably less sharp. with HDR turned on, i think the razr does produce slightly better color/brightness/contrast but it still doesn't help with the lack of sharpness. still, i think the photos are good enough to upload to google+ or facebook.
in low light, both phones are poor.


----------



## fakiesk8r333

while disappointing the camera isnt a deal breaker for me. just give me another reason to take my nikon with me. id also love to see some battery screenies, after all thats the whole point of this phone.


----------



## Detonation

Is this screen/feel/etc that match better than the previous Razr? Itching to replace my GNex and trying to decide if I should just buy a used Maxx for $300 or an HD for $300 w/ upgrade.


----------



## fakiesk8r333

Detonation said:


> Is this screen/feel/etc that match better than the previous Razr? Itching to replace my GNex and trying to decide if I should just buy a used Maxx for $300 or an HD for $300 w/ upgrade.


Yea I'm been think the same, although I'm still not sure if I can ditch unlimited and use an upgrade. Hopefully some reviews will be up soon to help me make a decision. The 20 minutes I played with it in the store impressed me pretty well. Gonna go back soon and drool over it some more lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Schoat333

Just picked one of these up to replace my wifes thunderbolt. I was just going to set it up for her, but I found myself playing with it for over an hour now. I really like this phone. I'm a gnex owner, so I cant even complain about the camera.


----------



## guod2002

fakiesk8r333 said:


> while disappointing the camera isnt a deal breaker for me. just give me another reason to take my nikon with me. id also love to see some battery screenies, after all thats the whole point of this phone.


Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using RootzWiki


----------



## fakiesk8r333

guod2002 said:


> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using RootzWiki


Very nice, how about network performance? I know that is very dependant on many variables so just an opinion compared to previous phones is fine.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## guod2002

fakiesk8r333 said:


> Very nice, how about network performance? I know that is very dependant on many variables so just an opinion compared to previous phones is fine.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Much faster than my Galaxy Nexus, I pretty much use my Bionic that I replaced with this phone as a comparison, I was always happy with the speeds I got from it, average 8-12 sitting on my couch, so far RMHD has been 16-20 in same spot, could be variations in network load and whatnot but happy so far, in direct comparison to previous phones...much faster than Gnex, moderately faster than Tbolt, and slightly faster than Bionic

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using RootzWiki


----------



## Schoat333

Got the maxx HD with the battery at ~ 47% yesterday at noon. We used the crap out of it, trying to get the battery all the way down before the first charge, but only got it down to 15% by 10pm. 3 hours of screen on time.


----------



## fakiesk8r333

guod2002 said:


> Much faster than my Galaxy Nexus, I pretty much use my Bionic that I replaced with this phone as a comparison, I was always happy with the speeds I got from it, average 8-12 sitting on my couch, so far RMHD has been 16-20 in same spot, could be variations in network load and whatnot but happy so far, in direct comparison to previous phones...much faster than Gnex, moderately faster than Tbolt, and slightly faster than Bionic
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using RootzWiki


Sweet, looks like this is my next phone then. Would you say it be worth losing unlimited? I tether a lot so that's the only reason i haven't switched yet.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkpark

if you can afford it, why not pay full price so that you can keep your unlimited data? I did! I'm very happy with the phone and came from the galaxy nexus.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fakiesk8r333

That's probably what I'll do, it'll just take longer to get the cash

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## guod2002

fakiesk8r333 said:


> Sweet, looks like this is my next phone then. Would you say it be worth losing unlimited? I tether a lot so that's the only reason i haven't switched yet.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I paid full price as I have 2 lines of unlimited data and don't want to lose them, so to me no it's not worth losing unlimited data, if and when that happens, someone else will get my business, but in my opinion it's an exceptional phone

Edit: Just realized the volume slider was in the way of that screenshot, total time at that point was just over14 hours

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using RootzWiki


----------



## fakiesk8r333

guod2002 said:


> I paid full price as I have 2 lines of unlimited data and don't want to lose them, so to me no it's not worth losing unlimited data, if and when that happens, someone else will get my business, but in my opinion it's an exceptional phone
> 
> Edit: Just realized the volume slider was in the way of that screenshot, total time at that point was just over14 hours
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using RootzWiki


Yea I'm on my in laws account so ultimately its their decision, there is only 2 smart phones on their current plan but my brother in law pushing for a smart phone so idk how things will pan out. Has the HD been rooted yet?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fenrisswolf

Well, I just upgraded from a Droid X, after finally getting tired of the quick battery drain when I travel and use navigation. Under normal use, I'd get 8 to 10 hours out of the droid X, and 3 to 4 when using GPS and navigation. Adequate for everyday, but a pain to use on any trip, as I could get where I wanted to go, but then basically have none of the things that make having a smartphone with you on a trip worth it. (Car chargers only get you so far, unfortunately.) So, after envying the original razr maxx owners battery life for a while, and learning there already was a root method available for the newest version, I decided to get myself an early birthday present in the shape of MAXX HD.

And having taken the MAXX HD on a trip three hours away from home yesterday, I'm impressed. I got 16 hours worth of battery out of it. Even after deliberately using 3 hours of battery time for GPS navigation, taking pictures during the day and some light web browsing, I still had 10% battery at the end of the night. It should get amazing battery life during normal, everyday use.


----------



## Reggieb

Can someone supply a picture? I would love to try a little software sharpening to see if that is the issue.


----------



## fakiesk8r333

Reggieb said:


> Can someone supply a picture? I would love to try a little software sharpening to see if that is the issue.


Good idea, i would like to give it a go as well. Gonna put my CS6 skills to use.


----------



## guod2002

fakiesk8r333 said:


> Yea I'm on my in laws account so ultimately its their decision, there is only 2 smart phones on their current plan but my brother in law pushing for a smart phone so idk how things will pan out. Has the HD been rooted yet?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


See my post here

http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?/topic/35459-Droid-Razr-HD-Maxx---Question-on-Rooting#entry997550

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using RootzWiki


----------



## guod2002

Reggieb said:


> Good idea, i would like to give it a go as well. Gonna put my CS6 skills to use.


And here are 3 pictures taken with camera in HDR mode incandescent light no flash, I just tried to get a multitude of color, I'm not a picture or camera guru by any means so if a different type of picture would be better let me know. You can obviously see the two extremes of the camera, these pictures were all in the same spot within 1 minute no lighting change

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using RootzWiki


----------



## fakiesk8r333

guod2002 said:


> And here are 3 pictures taken with camera in HDR mode incandescent light no flash, I just tried to get a multitude of color, I'm not a picture or camera guru by any means so if a different type of picture would be better let me know. You can obviously see the two extremes of the camera, these pictures were all in the same spot within 1 minute no lighting change
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using RootzWiki


ill tinker with these and see how they turn out. anyone interested in a post of the edited images?

EDIT: Well looks like the uploads from tapatalk are too low res. but from the playing around they can be slightly improved. the noise will be the real trouble though


----------



## guod2002

fakiesk8r333 said:


> ill tinker with these and see how they turn out. anyone interested in a post of the edited images?
> 
> EDIT: Well looks like the uploads from tapatalk are too low res. but from the playing around they can be slightly improved. the noise will be the real trouble though


PM me and I can email full res if you want

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using RootzWiki


----------



## fakiesk8r333

guod2002 said:


> PM me and I can email full res if you want
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using RootzWiki


Appreciate but its not that big of a deal. If I get it and it doesn't work for me I'll just use my DSLR

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Inkdaddy66

You guys all know you can get contract pricing without losing unlimited data. Right?

Transmitted from the cutting edge of my electronic shaving device


----------



## richajf

How? I was under the impression that if you bought a phone with contract pricing (using an upgrade) that you'd have to change to their tiered data plan.


----------



## fakiesk8r333

Inkdaddy66 said:


> You guys all know you can get contract pricing without losing unlimited data. Right?
> 
> Transmitted from the cutting edge of my electronic shaving device


yea man spill the beans, i needs a new phone bad but def cant afford to pay 650 lol


----------



## Inkdaddy66

Lol here's the lowdown. You'll need a basic line and an upgrade somewhere on your account. The basic line and the upgrade need to be on the same account. Verizon changed their policies and won't transfer an upgrade out of the plan. Tell the salesperson you want to do an alternate upgrade. They will renew your 2 year contract. Give you the contract price. You won't lose your unlimited data unless you activate the phone on the basic plan. Obviously don't do that. Just pull the sum out of your phone and get it into the new device.

Transmitted from the cutting edge of my electronic shaving device


----------



## fakiesk8r333

good to know, might use this later. my contract is up in december but i might jump ship to tmobile or at&t, the nexus 4 is looking freaking amazing.


----------



## vtwinbmx

Or go to Motorola website and buy the developer edition for less then full retail and keep you unlimited data


----------

